
Patreon Loses Lawsuit Against Owen Benjamin Fans - speeder
https://www.cernovich.com/patreon-lawsuit-owen-benjamin/
======
idisagree
welcome to the litigation phase of the culture war! those who have relied on
corrupt social politics and tech industry cronyism to survive so far are
likely to not survive what is coming, at the very least they won't be
unscathed.

I know that employees within those orgs are present here. turn back now from
extremism and the inappropriate intertwining of politics with
administrative/moderation duties and you may still survive. Move on. Time to
grow up, shit's about to get real.

I don't like to think what's going to happen when people try to bring their
political sass to a courtroom and the judge isn't impressed one bit by it.

Zuck was just referred for criminal prosecution too because he can't stop his
moderators from saying stupid as fuck stuff on hidden camera about how proud
they are of their political bias in their duties. They're clearly coming for
the platforms now, they shouldn't have gotten involved with politics.

------
aurizon
Patreon is a conduit that sends fee from donors to clients. It does not have
siezable funds. It has funds in trust in transit from supporters to the
clients. So it can fold it's tent and go away, and a new 'Patreon' will
emerge, leaving the litigators an empty tent to divide amongst themselves.
Director's obligations, ensured, I am sure.

~~~
idisagree
and then they can argue that a conduit, like an allegedly neutral platform,
has no right banning people who didn't break any laws. much like a phone
carrier can't drop my calls for saying I like _unpopular person X_ Patreon
isn't winning this one man. Shouldn't have gotten involved in politics.
Businesses outside of the web understand this well.

They set the rules in their ToS and then when users tried to utilise their
rights under that agreement, patreon changed the terms to try and stop them,
that's bullshit, patreon clearly deserved to lose.

If the judge is already willing to point out that patreon changed their terms
of service retroactively after being informed by 70 people they intend to go
to arbitration, which patreon's terms of service requires, and has now ruled
in favor of these 70 individuals in part because of this, you can bet your ass
their status as a platform and what it means to be a conduit will be discussed
at length in arbitration. Assuming they even get to arbitration because
patreon might have to admit they can't afford it if they don't have cash. I
doubt things will go well for them from there.

Considering the fact that there's now a standing federal level executive order
to enforce platform neutrality in essence, what do you think _could_ happen if
the people tasked with this goal notice this little saga, start collecting
evidence/info on patreon and then send it off to the FCC for consideration for
enforcement...

I remember when gawker thought it'd be a good idea to make flippant remarks
about theoretically publishing explicit images and video of child sexual abuse
in front of a jury, look at gawker now, they did that to themselves, they
_could_ have settled and still actually exist afterwards.

The ones who fall hardest are almost always huge smartasses and showboating
right before it happens. Patreon's been proud of their bias for years. It's
probably going to bite them in the ass one day soon.

~~~
aurizon
If I am a printer and print jobs that start out OK and then end up porn or
right wing racist stuff, and I refuse those jobs, you feel you can sue to
force me to do your stuff? Good luck. Patreon ran into a law of unintended
consequences, and I sure the right level of court will set this right, of
course the arbitrators union and the lawyers union will whine away with your
self serving whining.!!!

~~~
aocfan42
I agree. Just like print shops, bakeries should also be able to refuse custom
work to people they don't like/disagree with.

~~~
aurizon
That would depend on the work. Something like Congratulations to John and
Harry on their wedding, would be OK, as it is much like John and Joan....
fully legal. Some rabid christians might refuse - crush them rightly.
Promoting nazi/racist stuff - all should refuse...

